# Atlanta SaltWater Fishing Club 2008 Schedule



## Saltwaterfish (Dec 26, 2007)

If you love Saltwater fishing and are anywhere near Atlanta, check out this club.  They have 7 tournaments a year ( just competing for a plaque and bragging rights).  They meet every month Feb - Nov with guest speakers and "How To sessions". 

http://www.aswsc.org

Here is the 2008 schedule: (most trips are 2 or 3 days of fishing)

January 9 - 12 Sailfish Classic Tournament
West Palm Beach, FL

April 9 - 12 Venice, LA Tournament
Venice, LA

May 8 - 10 Apalachicola Tournament
Apalachicola, FL

June 1 - 7 Florida Keys Tournament
(week long)

July 17 - 19 Orange Beach Tournament
Orange Beach, AL

August 28 - 31 Duel at Destin Tournament
Ft. Walton Beach, FL

October 2 - 4 Pensacola Tournament
Pensacola, FL

Monthly Meeting
2nd TUESDAY of each month, February - November
Winfield Hall, 3890 Satellite Blvd, Duluth, GA

They will have a booth at the boat show and be running a BOAT SHOW SPECIAL where new members gets a 1 year member ship for $25/family.


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 27, 2007)

what are the dates for the boat show. have been interested in joining this club for some time.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 27, 2007)

Does this club have a website?


----------



## Saltwaterfish (Dec 28, 2007)

Atlanta Boat show is January 9th - 13th.

Tickets bought online are $2 off.

http://www.atlantaboatshow.com/


----------



## Saltwaterfish (Dec 28, 2007)

Club website is     www.aswsc.org


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks SWF...


----------

